# Leftover Tri-Tip Gumbo



## Cliff H. (Apr 29, 2008)

I did a terrible job on a tri-tip a couple of nights ago.  I don't even want to discuss it.  

I was going to make a stew from it so I started out with a recipe that called for a roux.  That's gumbo isn't it ?   

So I used that as a base and added more stuff to make it better.


1/4 cup all purpose flour

1/4 cup oil

1 lb leftover reverse seared tri-tip cut into bite size pcs

1 lb ground chuck

3 tbs butter or margarine

2 C  diced onion

1 green bell pepper diced 

1 red bell pepper diced

3 C diced potatoes

2 C diced carrots

Three stalks celery diced

2 big tomatoes diced

1 small can corn drained

1 small can ranch style beans ( not availabe everywere )

6 C beef bouillion

1 tsp celery salt

1 tsp garlic salt

1 tsp black pepper

2 tsp seasoned salt ( Lawry's )

1/2 tsp red pepper

2 tsp browning sauce


Make the roux.  I made it very dark.

Brown the ground beef.

Saute' veggies in the butter excluding tomatoes and potatoes.

Boil the bouillion and add to the roux. Stir till smooth.

Add all other ingredients.  Simmer for 1 hour covered and two hours uncovered.


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 29, 2008)

I make stuff like that. I call it swill. Not that it isn't good, in fact it's damned good. My recipe log has some items like "Corn Swill", etc.
If that tri tip is like mine, you'll need a long simmer.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 29, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> I make stuff like that. I call it swill. Not that it isn't good, in fact it's damned good. My recipe log has some items like "Corn Swill", etc.
> If that tri tip is like mine,* you'll need a long simmer*.



After two hours it was still chewy.  After three hours it was very tender.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 29, 2008)

It looked great Cliff! Great idea!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 30, 2008)

Looks more like a stew, But if call it gumbo then its Cliffs beef gumbo


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 30, 2008)

Whatever you call it I would eat it


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Apr 30, 2008)

Look like a stew to me too.  I'd eat it all day long.  Looked good.


----------

